# Was stimmt denn nun wirklich? 50MBit/s oder 100 MBit/s?



## mumble_GLL (28. Februar 2018)

Heyho Leute!
Hab heute meinen 1&1 DSL Tarif umgestellt von 50MBit Down / 10 MBit Up auf 100 Down / 40 Up.
Der Mitarbeiter meinte am Telefon, dass die Schaltung bzw. Umstellung 5-7 Werktage dauern würde. 
Ich habe ihn auch gefragt, ob ich meinen "alten" 1&1 Router Homeserver 50.000 (FritzBox 7362 SL) weiterverwenden könnte. 
Er sagte, dass das möglich wäre aber es wäre doch besser, den neuen zu nehmen. Ich habe mir dann doch einen neuen mitbestellt.
Jetzt habe ich grade mal so aus Langeweile ins Menü des Router gesehen und mir fiel auf, 
dass die Leitung scheinbar schon geschaltet ist, was ja eigentlich nicht sein kann denke ich mal. 
Im Menü stehen 2 bzw. 4 Geschwindigkeiten (jeweils 2x up und down). Bild hab ich mal hier gepostet.
Hab ich bereits jetzt schon die 100er Leitung und der "alte" Router kann aber nicht mehr als 50 MBit/s, was ja der Mitarbeiteraussage widersprechen würde oder sind es wirklich nur die 50 MBit/s. Auf dem Screenshot steht bei der 50er "reale Bandbreite, OK. 
Aber was soll das dann auch noch mit der 100er?
Ich bin überfragt. Checkt das einer von euch?


----------



## JoinRise (28. Februar 2018)

103,8 sind halt das was die Leitung schafft , wo ist den nun das Problem ? Du hast einen VDSL50 Vertrag = Leitung wird gedrosselt.Die Schaltung auf das 100er Profil dauert halt etwas


----------



## NBLamberg (28. Februar 2018)

Du hast vom Anbieter noch keine 100 MBit, die Telekom hat aber auf der Leitung schon 100 MBit zur Verfügung gestellt, also einfach mal Kaffee trinken und die nächsten Tag abwarten. Ich weis ja nicht was deine Fritzbox bei DSL Informationen noch so anzeigt, aber bei mir sieht das dann so aus.


----------



## mumble_GLL (1. März 2018)

NBLamberg schrieb:


> Du hast vom Anbieter noch keine 100 MBit, die Telekom hat aber auf der Leitung schon 100 MBit zur Verfügung gestellt, also einfach mal Kaffee trinken und die nächsten Tag abwarten. Ich weis ja nicht was deine Fritzbox bei DSL Informationen noch so anzeigt, aber bei mir sieht das dann so aus.



So sieht es bei mir in den Bereichen auch aus.


----------



## Schwarzseher (1. März 2018)

Dein alter Fritz hätte das wohl auch geschafft.FRITZ!Box 7362 SL Wissensdatenbank | AVM Deutschland
Die 100 Mbit Leitung steht zu verfügung aber wird halt auf 50Mbit gedrosselt.Die Box kann das,sieht man ja auch auf dem Bild.Nur der Anbieter muss es noch bereitstellen.

Am einfachsten wäre es einen DSL-Speedtest zu machen dann hast du es schwarz auf weiß


----------



## gorgeous188 (1. März 2018)

mumble_GLL schrieb:


> Ich habe ihn auch gefragt, ob ich meinen "alten" 1&1 Router Homeserver 50.000 (FritzBox 7362 SL) weiterverwenden könnte.
> Er sagte, dass das möglich wäre aber es wäre doch besser, den neuen zu nehmen. Ich habe mir dann doch einen neuen mitbestellt.



Natürlich ist es besser einen neuen zu nehmen, schließlich wollen sie dir was verkaufen. Ob du es wirklich brauchst ist eine andere Sache, wird aber nicht gefragt.
Die 7562 hat nur besseres WLAN (866 MBit/s 5 GHz und 450 MBit/s 2,4 GHz) ggü. der 7362 (300 MBit/s 2,4 GHz).
Das DSL-Modem wurde vielleicht auch minimal verbessert, das habe ich auf die Schnelle nicht herausgefunden.


----------



## mumble_GLL (2. März 2018)

gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Natürlich ist es besser einen neuen zu nehmen, schließlich wollen sie dir was verkaufen. Ob du es wirklich brauchst ist eine andere Sache, wird aber nicht gefragt.
> Die 7562 hat nur besseres WLAN (866 MBit/s 5 GHz und 450 MBit/s 2,4 GHz) ggü. der 7362 (300 MBit/s 2,4 GHz).
> Das DSL-Modem wurde vielleicht auch minimal verbessert, das habe ich auf die Schnelle nicht herausgefunden.



Der neue Router ist dann aber die FritzBox 7590 allerdings mit 1und1 Branding in schönem schwarz.


----------

